# Call Of Duty 4 Problem With mss32.dll



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

When i run my cod 4 it says the procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll. 
please help D:


----------



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

If you have a mic, plug it into the front panel audio jack and COD will start up just fine. If you don't have a mic, do this:
FOR VISTA ONLY
* Go to Start then Control Panel 
* Double click on the Sound Tool 
* Click on the Recording tab 
* Right click and select "View Disabled Devices" 
* Enable the Stereo Mix 

WINDOWS 7 and VISTA (if above does not work)
* Open Realtek Software (Download Here)
* Click the little folder in the top right corner that says "connector setting" when highlight with pointer
* Then check the box that says "disable front panel jack detection"
* Play the game

Give this a try and see what happens


----------



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

tried both and unfortunately neither worked.


----------



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

Anyone got any other suggestions? please. this thing is really annoying me


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Let me see what i can find.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I found this either reinstall or unzip the mss32.dll file to your COD4 file.


----------



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

ill try and reinstall. thanks for trying to sort this out for me


----------



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

llacrossedude7 said:


> I found this either reinstall or unzip the mss32.dll file to your COD4 file.


what do you mean by unzip? as in... unzip it from where?


----------



## NvidiaGeforce (May 14, 2010)

My cod is corrupted.... looks like i have to get a new version :{


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just uninstall and reinstall the game and you should be good.


----------

